# compagna



## Schenker

Hola, ¿cuales son todas las acepciones de está palabra?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Puedes decir:
compagna di classe--> chica que estudia contigo 
compagna di banco--> lo mismo que antes, solo que en este caso la chica está sentada a tu lado durante las clases
compagna--> en el sentido de novia


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Persona con la que se comparte una condiciòn o una actividad ( ej. compagna di studi, compagna di giochi, di avventure ) o con la que se comparten decisiones de vida ( compagna di vita = pareja ) o con la que se comparte una actividad de trabajo ( socio in affari )....


----------



## Schenker

Grazie a entrambe.


----------



## fiorellino

Buenas, me parece que los españoles disen mucho mi pareja.
Creo que desir coppia en italiano para referirse a pareja no está correcto, solo es correzto compagno o compagna.
Me gustaría la confirmacion o no de parte de alguno de ustedes.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, cuando un hombre por ejemplo está hablando con sus amigos y quiere hacer referencia a su pareja, dice "la mia compagna", y al revés será "il mio compagno". Pero "coppia" se dice para referirse a las dos personas juntas. Un ejemplo que me sale ahora es "sono una bella coppia".


----------



## replicante

Pero no se puede decir questa è la mia coppia, ¿no es correcto, verdad?


----------



## irene.acler

No, eso no se dice.


----------



## Schenker

¿compagna es el equivalente a "pareja" cierto? y en el caso de la palabra "novia" cual sería? o compagna significa más o menos las dos cosas?


----------



## fiorellino

Chao, Schenker.
Fidanzata es mas formal, cuando vas a presentar a tu nobio o nobia a tus padres, y es mas anticuado. Hoy los jovenes disen il mio ragazzo o la mia ragazza.


----------



## rocamadour

fiorellino said:


> Buenas, me parece que los españoles dicen mucho mi pareja.
> Creo que decir coppia en italiano para referirse a pareja no está correcto, solo es correcto compagno o compagna.
> Me gustaría la confirmación o no de parte de alguno de ustedes.
> 
> Chao, Schenker.
> Fidanzata es mas formal, cuando vas a presentar a tu novio o novia a tus padres, y es mas anticuado. Hoy los jovenes dicen il mio ragazzo o la mia ragazza.


 
Espero no te importen las pequeñas correcciones, fiorellino...  
Para los que estudian un idioma es muy importante ver las palabras escritas correctamente.

Tienes razón: _fidanzato/a_ es bastante formal, aunque ahora ha vuelto a utilizarse entre los jovenes;_ il mio ragazzo / la mia ragazza_ sigue siendo la expresión más utilizada.
_Il mio compagno / la mia compagna_ (en el sentido de pareja) ahora ya suena un poco raro: es un término que empezó a ser utilizado entre las parejas que vivían juntas sin estar casadas; ahora lo dicen por ejemplos las personas que se han divorciado y tienen un nuevo _compagno/a._
Por lo que se refiere a los demás usos de la palabra *compagna* (que era la pregunta inicial de Schenker) me parece que le ha contestado perfectamente irene.


----------



## karunavera

Quisiera añadir que el término compagno/a se utiliza todavia para indicar la persona con la que vives sin estar casados; ademas lo utilizan los que son ya mayores, por ejemplo los que tienen mas que 30 años, porque les da corte decir "ragazzo/a"(yo po ejemplo!)!!!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Puesto que Schenker pidió todas las acepciones, añado otra: *compagno* es también el nombre con el cual se identifican entre ellos los miembros de los partidos politicos de inspiración "comunista", "socialista" y "radicale".
 Silvia.


----------



## Schenker

s10975 said:


> Puesto que Schenker pidió todas las acepciones, añado otra: *compagno* es también el nombre con el cual se identifican entre ellos los miembros de los partidos politicos de inspiración "comunista", "socialista" y "radicale".
> Silvia.


 
Sí, eso igual sucede aquí. Al final "compagno" es igual a la palabra "compañero" en español. Lo que sucede es que aquí es muy extraño que se le diga "compañera" a la pareja o novia, por eso pedí todas las acepciones posibles, para salir de la duda.
Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes. 
Saludos.


----------

